# DAE Lucky 7 Sale



## lll1929 (Aug 24, 2010)

I recieved an email from DAE and wanted to share, in case you are interested.

From Tues Aug 24 to Aug 31, *all *Canada, Mexico, Dominican Republic bonues weeks are priced at $77.

You can put inventory on hold before the 24th to get the price so be an early bird and get the price.  The sale price will be in effectfrom 8am on Tues  - first come first serve.


----------



## theo (Aug 25, 2010)

*Internet address?*



lll1929 said:


> I recieved an email from DAE and wanted to share, in case you are interested.
> 
> From Tues Aug 24 to Aug 31, *all *Canada, Mexico, Dominican Republic bonues weeks are priced at $77.
> 
> You can put inventory on hold before the 24th to get the price so be an early bird and get the price.  The sale price will be in effectfrom 8am on Tues  - first come first serve.



Although I established a DAE membership a few years ago, I have never actually used it and have never received any follow up info (...or the email you reference).

Can you provide the link / URL where the subject inventory can be viewed on line? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## learnalot (Aug 25, 2010)

*daelive.com*

Hi Theo,

Home page is daelive.com

But to view bonus week availability you will need to login.  Signup is free.  You want the tab that says "Search Bonus/Rental".  Note in the OP that the $77 weeks are only in certain regions.


----------

